# Looking For Old Halloween Tape (Chamber of Horrors)



## Dean (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello all. 

New to the boards and hoping someone here can help me in my search for an old Halloween tape.

It's called "Chamber of Horrors". It's a mix of sounds and a cover of thriller. It starts with "Happy Halloween". I've been looking for this for some time now. 

Is there anywhere I can download this as an MP3, or anyone who has it on their computer that wouldn't mind sending it to me. 

Thanks in advance. 

Dean


----------



## nrlarson2 (Oct 10, 2007)

*I Have It!*

Dean,

I think I have the one you are looking for. I don't know how to post it here, so give me your e-mail address, and I will send you the file.


----------



## AndrewH (May 10, 2009)

*Ttt*

TTT, I'm looking for the same audio. The tape I had, had the music,etc on one side (starting with the thriller sounding Happy Halloween song),but on the other side, had 4 or so stories on it. They scared the living crap out of me as a kid. I actualy found the tape years ago,but the 'story' side was replaced with more party mix music, similar to the other side...

If anyone can provide more info, I'd really appreciate it! havnt heard anything that can even compare to this tape!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I wouldn't mind having this one as well. I've never been able to find a copy of it.


----------



## paulieshome (May 1, 2009)

This tape seems more popular then we think. I also remember this tape and have been trying to find one.


----------



## AndrewH (May 10, 2009)

I've found one on amazon, but doesnt have The Haunting (I think?)on the other side,thats part of what I'm looking for. Haver found a couple websites that reference it in an archive,but provide no information on obtaining it or trading for it..


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes I tried several ways to search for it through Google. I got several pages and blogs that talked about it, but none that had a source to buy or download it.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I have this one guys, and i have it already in mp3 form. Send me your email address and i will try to email it to you. Not sure if it will go through ok it is about 20 minutes long play time. It is the one that starts with happy halloween and thriller music.


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

I have like four of the tapes.


----------



## lonerogue2 (Sep 30, 2008)

instead of emailing it to everyone who wants a copy, why dont you send it to me, and ill host it on my web space so people can download it


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Sounds good! Then the rest of us can check it out too!!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I finally got a copy, and everyone is right. It is poor quality, but great stuff nonetheless.


----------



## AndrewH (May 10, 2009)

I was at my parents today, looking for this tape. I found 2 black tapes with orange labels mostly removed, one was indeed a halloween tape (, and the other was in a case that i had labeled to be the tape I was looking for! But when I popped it in, it was radio recorded country music!!! either my sis got ahold of the tape or they got mixd up somewhere... eitherway, the search is still on for the OTHER side of this tape, which I beleive to be called 'The Haunting'. Anyone who hasnt heard that is really missing out. I feel like part of my life is missing having not listened to this tape in so long!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Do you mean the Gayle House Records version of "The Haunting"? If so I have that in a separate file because a friend gave me his copy of the record for copying it to digital for him a couple of years ago.

Here's a download link of "The Haunting" file that I have:

*Gayle House Records "The Haunting"*


----------



## AndrewH (May 10, 2009)

No thats not it! I wish I could give details, but I havent heard it in over 10 years. Its a set of 3 or so. I remember one specifically being about being locked in a wax museum after hours, another about going down a road that turns oddly unfamiliar... I hope i can find the tape


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Well shoot. Sorry. I've looked all over online. Unfortunately these jewel card cassettes are hard to find online anywhere.


----------



## AndrewH (May 10, 2009)

That no problem, just part of life,lol!

The tape I did find is Horror Sounds of the Night, which is a good tape, but badly worn.Wouldnt mind having a copy of that either!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Is this the one you mean as seen here on Scar Stuff:

*Scar Stuff*

or is it the one in this auction:

*Horor Sounds Of The Night from Topstone (Auction)*


----------



## AndrewH (May 10, 2009)

it was the topstone one,but mine looked a little different, different title font, different grain in plastic, and was made in taiwan, not china, along with the faded label, missing label and missing corner,lol. I just listened thru it,thinking now that the original quality problly wasnt much more enjoyable.

on a lighter note, I just heard chamber of horrors side A for the first time in over a decade (thanks a million kprimm!!!) and remember now that most of the sound effects used in the track are from the 'stories' I'm looking for.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I just found a copy of Horror Sounds Of The Night still in the package on ebay for $5.00.

There are several other auctions still going for other copies of it.


----------



## AndrewH (May 10, 2009)

yeah I've seen those,and a few other titles I might want to get, been looking like crazy for the un-neutered Chamber of Horrors tape... I might possibley be the only person in the entire world who has ever had this tape in their possesion..


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

It seems that way although I did find one blog where a discussion went on about it a couple of years ago. It seems others have had the tape as well, but that is was pretty hard to find now days with The Haunting version included.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Guys i also have that tape. Horror sounds of the night from topstone. It is the exact one pictured. If anyone is interested in it maybe i can get on media fire to share.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

That'd be good, but the one I'm getting is brand new in the package so the sound may be better on it.

I also just got a copy of the Chamber Of Horrors tape still in the package for $1.25. Unfortunately the seller doesn't think it contains "The Haunting", but hey it's still a brand new copy of the tape, and might also be in great shape.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I was able to find still in the package copies of both the Chamber Of Horrors tape and the Horror Sounds Of the Night tape on ebay. I just got the Chamber of Horrors tape in the mail today. I should have the other one the middle of next week. I looked everywhere for the newer Chamber of Horrors/Night In A Graveyard combo tape to no avail.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)




----------



## AndrewH (May 10, 2009)

I let you outbid me on that auction,after my memory kicked i and I remembered that the label with the graveyard-wasteland/skull was the Chamber of Horrors only version I had aquired later. (but that artwork is awsome non the less!) 

Both me and my father agree that the original, with The Haunting, had an orange label, just like Horror Sounds of The Night. I'm going back over there right now to see if I can find it!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You did? Thanks. I cut a deal with the seller, and only paid for the Chamber Of Horrors tape. I wasn't at all interested in the others so the seller sold me the Chamber of Horrors tape and reduced the shipping by $4.00 for me. So I got just the tape for $4.25.

I did the same thing with the Horror Sounds Of The Night tape. It came in an auction with a bunch of Halloween decorations. So I cut a deal with THAT seller for just the tape as well.


----------



## AndrewH (May 10, 2009)

lol yup, that was me with that 99c bid.. yeah those other CDs it came with didnt look so hot!

But I found the tape  It was,both labels missing, in the upper corner of my old bedroom closet in a 
Hootie & The Blowfish sleeve 

I'm making a cable tommorrow and borrowing a better cassette player, and I'll make mp3s. Is Audacity a good program for recording and noise reduction? or is there somthing better I should look for?

Once I get that done, I'll either upload em, or send them to someone else to upload,since I dont have any hosting accounts right now.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I received my "Horror Sounds Of The Night" tape, and I'm in the process of ripping it to my PC now. I see why so many people like this tape. It is pretty spooky. Quite unusually good quality for one of those cheapo Halloween tapes that come out each year. Except for the lady....lol. That part of it's a little much.


----------



## AndrewH (May 10, 2009)

I remember at least once when playing Horror Sounds of The Night,my mom coming into my room during the moaning section, wondering what I was listening to!

I got the tracks made from Chamber of Horrors/The Haunting (I think)

I've made a new post with the links


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Awesome. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------

